# New here.want to vent



## TooTrill16 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ok so basically im a male 19 years old turning 20 in a few months.just graduated high school a year ago.im unemployed no college.still live with my parents.and i have a major social anxiety problem plus a stuttering problem.crazy thing is im smart as heck.these problems have also got me lazy as heck due to being scared to do things because who i am ;(..I get so mad sometimes i see other people successful,and i feel like im way better then them just have these problems.man life is tough right now all i hear is my parents family friends telling me to do something with my life..why the heck do other people not have these problems.ive even thought suicide sometimes but i know thats not right..but hey now you know me i have social anxiety i wish i could fly im so underated and misunderstood your im smart but too scared to show it


----------

